# Favorite over-prescription safety glasses



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are some to choose from
http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/over-glasses-safety-glasses.html

Generally, the tighter the fit to the skin surface the more protection provided. The down side is the will have a greater tendency to fog and are bulkier when folded.

Repairing safety glass lenses with headlight restorer is not recommended. When they get scratched enough that you think they need repair, toss them and buy new.

As far as fix a flat use, I do not recommend its use. If you don't use it, you will not ever need safety glasses for it.


----------

